# Major Windows 8 price increase



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I knew it was an introductory offer, but yikes...

Windows 8 Pro Upgrade going from $40 to $200.

http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/...e/2013/01/18/update-on-windows-8-pricing.aspx


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I wouldnt even pay $40


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's actually not bad, there are definitely things I like. I did get Start8 though.

$40 is a good price for Pro. $200 is not.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's actually not bad, there are definitely things I like. I did get Start8 though.
> 
> $40 is a good price for Pro. $200 is not.


True...but I havent seen or heard any compelling reason (unless you have a touch screen) that makes it any better than 7 Ultimate.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't take it if they GAVE it to me lol If I buy a new computer later this year (Might buy a new notebook), and it comes with Windows 8, I'll buy Windows 7 to put on it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Secure Boot and Trusted Boot, Storage Spaces, new NTFS health model, rewritten task manager, finally native ISO and VHD support, users not having to manually update Flash and built in basic AV (too many still don't use AV, we'll get them eventually) are some of the things that come to mind quickly.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I wouldnt even pay $40


I wouldn't even let them pay me $40, or $200. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

kevinturcotte;3164796 said:


> I wouldn't take it if they GAVE it to me lol If I buy a new computer later this year (Might buy a new notebook), and it comes with Windows 8, I'll buy Windows 7 to put on it.


Honestly, I'd at least try it a week or two before going back to 7. Everyone concentrates on the metro start screen, I rarely see it with the way I use it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Eew... Microsoft can keep Windows 8. I like to call it Windows hate.

Oh did you see Office 2013 too? What an eyesore. Thing blinds you with 99% white UI, no distinction between controls and SHOUTING menu commands. 

I don't like where Microsoft is going. I'd much rather move to Ubuntu or Mac OS if they keep it up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Those of you that don't like 8, is that based on using it on a regular basis for a week or two, playing around with it in the store, or based on online reviews and screenshots?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you that don't like 8, is that based on using it on a regular basis for a week or two, playing around with it in the store, or based on online reviews and screenshots?


Most likely it's based on Microsoft's history of having a generation skipping issue ...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I used it a bit in VMware and also setup a new computer for my Dad. Not really digging windows 8. Though Office 2013 is worse.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you that don't like 8, is that based on using it on a regular basis for a week or two, playing around with it in the store, or based on online reviews and screenshots?


My decision is based more in my fondness for Windows 7 Ultimate, not needing any of the new "features", and absolutely HATING my Windows Phone interface which looks to be the same interface used in Windows 8.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

> Oh did you see Office 2013 too? What an eyesore. Thing blinds you with 99% white UI, no distinction between controls and SHOUTING menu commands.


Visual Studio 2012 has this same abomination. Fortunately there are registry tweaks you can do to disable the shouting menus.

I don't like where MS is going either. I'm usually a fan of simple, but removing all traces of depth, detail and refinement in the UI isn't the way to do it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> My decision is based more in my fondness for Windows 7 Ultimate, not needing any of the new "features", and absolutely HATING my Windows Phone interface which looks to be the same interface used in Windows 8.


In a way, if you use Metro apps. I am almost always just in the desktop.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The one *compelling* feature that had me upgrade a new machine was Storage Spaces. It's like a poor man's RAID.

On my setup downstairs, I have 4 internal SATA and 4 external USB 3.0 3TB drives in one storage pool, set for two-way duplication. This means I have 24TB of disk available in this pool and losing one drive means NO files get lost (I can also set it up so that I can lose two drives and not lose anything - more redundancy).

I have one gargantuan X: drive that I share on my LAN and *all* my backed up recorded tv shows are on it. I don't have to wonder what show is on what drive.

The compelling reason for *Pro* is that I can Remote Host into it and Backup to a network drive.

I also put a WIn 8 Start Button on the machine as they could take Metro and throw it out the window if there's no touch screen - and I have none. Why they make that the default, I DO understand. Why they don't realize it's CRAP for mouse-based interfaces, I do NOT understand.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I understand the Windows 8 hate but honestly, with the $5 Start8 app it's really just an evolution of Windows7 and not bad at all. The loss of Aero is a bit disappointing but that's about it. For $40 (ok, $45) it's probably worth it. For $200 - forget it!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

pfp said:


> I understand the Windows 8 hate but honestly, with the $5 Start8 app it's really just an evolution of Windows7 and not bad at all. The loss of Aero is a bit disappointing but that's about it. For $40 (ok, $45) it's probably worth it. For $200 - forget it!


When I first installed W8 is installed start8 on the machines, found this one more recently and it has a lot more bells and whistles and is cheaper.

http://startisback.com/

2 PC's for 3.00 and 5 for 5.00


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Honestly I have purchased the Windows operating system so many times they should just send me a free copy of Windows 8.

This is the first release of Windows that I have no real reason to run out and purchase, Windows 7 64 bit version was a big deal but until I see something on Windows 8 that is a must have they can just keep it.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

In a few of my cases, the $40 upgrade to Win 8 Pro that allows me to remote host into a machine is a better bargain than the nearly $100 Win 7 Home Premium to Pro upgrade to get the same feature.

I certainly don't need it on every machine, but I bought a few licenses today.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Those of you that don't like 8, is that based on using it on a regular basis for a week or two, playing around with it in the store, or based on online reviews and screenshots?


I tried the Win 8 preview edition for a couple weeks, using a dual boot setup on my Acer laptop - Win 7 or Win 8.

I really wasn't impressed. :nono2:

I have put Office 2013 preview on my Win 7 machine. It's fine, just takes a little getting used to. I'm still using Windows 2007 on my XP desktop.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> I knew it was an introductory offer, but yikes...
> 
> Windows 8 Pro Upgrade going from $40 to $200.
> 
> http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/...e/2013/01/18/update-on-windows-8-pricing.aspx


I got an email from Microsoft this morning offering the dowload for $39.99 or the Disc for $69.99.
This offer is good until Jan 31.


----------

